# Exploit für ungepatchte Internet-Explorer-Lücke veröffentlicht



## Newsfeed (22 Dezember 2010)

Ein Exploit demonstriert, wie man sich beim Besuch einer verseuchten Webseite mit dem IE beliebigen Schadcode einfangen kann. Einen Patch gibt es derzeit nicht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

